# The Slowsky`s....Comcast Commercials



## Average Joey (Mar 1, 2007)

[video=youtube;1zf9X7ffQiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zf9X7ffQiA[/video]

[video=youtube;8f9DkpqkPx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f9DkpqkPx8&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;3ZibUIk73nQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZibUIk73nQ&mode=related&search=[/video]

[video=youtube;WLs7DSxsLog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLs7DSxsLog&mode=related&search=[/video]


----------



## Calvibaptist (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought these were hilarious! I saw a the one last night (during the game in which my Maryland Terps once again defeated the evil Duke Blue Devils) about the menu. I think these are pretty funny.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I saw one last night (during the game in which my *Maryland Terps once again defeated the evil Duke Blue Devils*) about the menu. I think these are pretty funny.





They are funny. However, at least in our case, Comcast is soooooooooooooo slow about installing high-speed cable, that that their competitors could run the same exact ad. They've had us on hold for 3+ months and counting.


----------

